
On “dumbing down” the Democratic debate - dankohn1
https://medium.com/equal-citizens/on-dumbing-down-the-democratic-debate-89039c3f498e
======
dudul
How are Republicans more "extreme" than Democrats? As a non-citizen, therefore
not born and raised in America, they both seem pretty extreme to me in regards
to their own ideology.

